
New Facebook IR release suggests Mark Zuckerberg will run for a government offic - baybal2
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/17/01/04/199252/zuckerberg-could-run-facebook-while-serving-in-government-forever
======
Hydraulix989
This explains his sudden public departure from atheism.

------
mamurphy
And with this, the world edges ever so slightly closer towards the dystopia
pictured in Continuum where corporate oligarchs control government and the
world.

It's on Netflix if you are interested. See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_\(TV_series\))
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1954347/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1954347/)

------
mgiannopoulos
Duplicate?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13320671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13320671)

------
thenanyu
Anecdotally I was just in Hawaii a few days ago and happened upon Zuckerberg
meeting with Obama at the restaurant at the hotel I was staying at.

~~~
Hydraulix989
Was there a lot of security? Usually the restaurant's customers are pre-
arranged and fully vetted by intelligence agencies whenever the president
decides to "casually" eat at a restaurant, and half the tables are filled with
covert security and secret service workers. There were probably snipers on the
roof too.

------
afinlayson
I for one would like to see a real billionaire and/or genius as president. Or
at least someone who acts on data.

~~~
rimantas
"Acts on data" reminds me the story where the program was given caloric values
and cost of various products and tasked to calculate the cheapest way to feed
a human. The answer was to drink 10 liters of vinegar per day.

------
gagmaker
Mark, don't. we have enough idiots there without you.

